# The Official "Cheer Up, We'll Take Care of Business Against Miami" Thread



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Anyone who watched all of tonight's game knows that we looked terrible for the majority of it. Lots of boneheaded shots, good shots weren't falling, and a lack of good play overall. We sucked it up big time and now we get to play Miami.

Yes, we all would have preferred to go through some combination of Washington/New Jersey/Toronto to get to the Eastern Conference Finals. We've proven over the course of the year that we are a great team. We played terrible tonight, this is true, but I don't feel that that is indicative of our team's ability and neither should you...


3rd Best Record in the Eastern Conference
2nd Best Team in the NBA for FG% Allowed
T-3rd Best Home Record in the NBA

I'm not the best for finding statistical stuff, so I'll look to others for that. We have home court advantage against Miami in the first round - we were 31-10 at home this year. We'll get great performances from Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, and Wallace (and the occasional others) in the playoffs. We've learned from the past two years and will make it to the second round to battle the Pistons. We are a great team, remember that. I'll be back with more later.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We could beat the Heat, but not the Refs.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Bulls are going to lay waste to Miami. This is like the Detroit vs Lakers finals.

Ben Gordon is a bad, bad man... and he's possibly going to kill someone. Metaphorically speaking.

Keep the faith, Bulls fans. Greg Ostertag is with you.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Wallace sabatoged the Bulls tonight because he wanted another shot at Shaq. :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Bulls are going to lay waste to Miami. This is like the Detroit vs Lakers finals.
> 
> Ben Gordon is a bad, bad man... and he's possibly going to kill someone. Metaphorically speaking.
> 
> Keep the faith, Bulls fans. Greg Ostertag is with you.


That's the ticket!


----------



## buckums (Jun 25, 2004)

It's true, it would have been nice to go into the playoffs in the number 2 spot, but that's ok. Anyone who knows basketball knows it is a game of matchups, and the Bulls have matched up quite well against Miami throughout the season and I honestly feel, especially with home court advantage, Chicago can grind out a series win against them. Also, Detroit has had problems against the high pick-and-roll/pick-and-pop and the Bulls' speed, so that would be a good series too. So I'm not completely dejected after what happened in the finale, and to be the best, you have to beat the best, right? Now is the time!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM5jALr_-gs

To cheer us up


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I agree. While I'm of course disappointed that we didn't get 50 wins, and the playoffs will be harder, fact remains that it's BS that people are scared of actually playing good teams in the playoffs. It's all about winning the Finals, not getting TO the ECF. If everyone is so damn scared of the better teams in the East, then they might as well not even watch the playoffs at all now. 

Personally, I think we're good enough to win a 7 game series against anyone, even WCF teams if we get a few decent breaks. We can be off for a night or 2, but not every game, so I think we'd have a shot regardless, in any series we play in. Of course, if we play like we did tonight, we'd lose to the #8 seed, so our seeding is irrelevant.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess I will bring this from the other thread..

Alright we lost this, bad night, it's one game. Now bring on the HEAT!
-We are 3-1 vs the Heat
-We have someone that can stop Shaq
-Hinrich is the best defender when it comes to Wade
-We have homecourt advantage
-Let Gordon attempt 20+ shots/game
-Noch always torches the Heat, he will come alive in the playoffs

Bulls in 7.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

And if we lose against Miami, what do you think we do this offseason? I think Pax stays the course, but might give up something legit to move up in the draft. Possibly next year's first and I dunno.......

I hate Mimai with a passion. I hate eveyr single player on that team. We better OWN them.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Some positives:

- Nocioni looks like he's getting back to speed with his performance tonight: 28 min, 19 pts, 7 reb. This was my only worry heading into the playoffs.

- Our starting frontcourt against the Heat was Allen and Sweetney, with Chandler doing zilch off the bench. Can't get any worse than that.

- Hopefully Tyrus makes some sort of contribution, although you can tell Skiles can't help himself when it comes to giving minutes to PJ and Allen.

- They'll usually show at least a couple of decent looking women per crowd shot in Miami.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How much PT do you guys think Tyrus will get? Which Ben Wallace shows up? Do we stop Miami's scrubs? How many times will Refs fall on their knees to please Wade?

These are the questions I ponder.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I think Pax stays the course


Good guess.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The water has been chummed and the sharks are circling.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

As bad as tonights loss was, the absolute worst part of the loss is that I found myself agreeing with every point Bill Walton made against the Bulls.

The man was spot on tonight.

You can't allow a team like New Jersey so many offensive rebounds. You can't allow Miki Moore and Josh Boone to dominate you for an entire game.

Good teams might do that, but not great teams.

You think the Bulls can keep Shaq, Zo, and Haslem contained for an entire series? Because I sure as hell don't.

I say we give Miami another tough series, but lose in six games.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Despite losing this crucial game against the nets, i'm still positive about the chance of an ECF. Yes it's gonna be much tougher as compared to getting the 2nd seed but if the bulls are to be taught a lesson or given the wake up call, i rather we go through it the hard way now. The core will have to stick together through thick and thin to build that mental toughness and the desire to win one for themselves. MJ had his bad days against the pistons too before he peservered and got to the top.
We shouldn't be so negative just because we lost some games, those good old days of 72-10 are more of a fantasy. Doubters of this ball club or glory hunters needa be realistic at times. 

I belive the bulls are one final jigsaw piece away from greatness and hopefully come draft time the piece will be found.

Cheer up & peace


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Nu_Omega said:


> i'm still positive about the chance of an ECF.


Eastern Conference Finals. - KJ


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, I honestly think we can beat and lose to the Heat in 6 games.

But it hinges on a few things:
1. Refs. I'm serious, it does.
2. Ben Wallace. Does the DPOY or Paycheck Collector come to play?
3. Our starting guards - Do they get in foul trouble or start hot?
4. Bench play - Does Tyrus contribute (or get PT)? You know Noce will go all out. Does Duhon hit open jumpers?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I agree. While I'm of course disappointed that we didn't get 50 wins, and the playoffs will be harder, fact remains that it's BS that people are scared of actually playing good teams in the playoffs. It's all about winning the Finals, not getting TO the ECF. If everyone is so damn scared of the better teams in the East, then they might as well not even watch the playoffs at all now.



Yeah but we have to win a series first with these group of guys before heading to the ECF/Finals. The Bulls have yet to do that and would have been easier at the #2 with us going thru the Injury-Plagued Wizards. 

The Heat (Shaq) manhandled us that last game without Wade. If Shaq plays like that 'with' a healthy and effective Wade then this is going to be a quick and easy series for the Heat. Not to mention if the Bulls play like they did today including Ben ($60 Million) Wallace then we have no chance.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't get over this :|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It'll be a competitive series, but the superior team will ultimately prevail. There's no doubt in my mind Miami is that team. Our only HOPE is home court. We gotta win all 4 of our home games to beat them because we are NOT winning in their building. We also no longer have the surprise factor we did last season where they didn't really begin to take us seriously until Game 5(that's when they began playing some serious D). Miami will come with everything they have from Game 1 this time around. I see us splitting the first 2, losing both @ Miami, winning Game 5 and Miami will wrap up the series in 6.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't like the looks of this series 1 bit.

Posey and Payton are coming back.

This team is gimpy and old, but they are deadly. ZO and SHAQ. Ick.

Its going to be an entertaining series though. The fun of the playoffs is the drama. This series will have plenty of it. Bulls/Wiz, while a sure win for the Bulls, would have been boring as hell. I wasn't really all that excited about Bulls/ArenasButlerlessWiz. A Bulls/Heat re-match? ****, that's come quality NBA playoff action. I'd like to see this Bulls team up against an aging heavyweight when both teams are giving their all every game, unlike many NBA regular season matchups.

If the Bulls really are the elite team that many think they are, they have to go through team like the Heat, Cavs and Pistons to prove it.

A real contender should be able to hold their home court against another great team.

The Bulls have a shot.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> That's the ticket!



I went to the game tonight, we match up horribly against the nets, its ridiculous. when their top three play we never have a shot. Granted scrubs like w/e the dude im not spelling who the rockets picked 4 years ago and mikey, my folks threw english out the window in favor of some bs language they iveneted, moore, but the bulls played like crap. gordon was even worse, half his points came on ref bail outs. he aint great, but i was beegging for sweetney to get in, we had nothing in the paint. 

you want positivity? its nocioni or nothing because this team has no balls at all, he is the man and frankly were screwed. the only reason it isn't worse is the east is flat out crap


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It's funny because we actually match up better against Detroit and Miami than New Jersey and Orlando. So maybe this is a good thing.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> It's funny because we actually match up better against Detroit and Miami than New Jersey and Orlando. So maybe this is a good thing.




it is never a good thing when a team with so much on the line comes out and plays one of the worst games of the season. they ran the same damn swing pass around the perimeter for open shots all game, we sucked


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PJ better be backing up Big Ben. I don't want him to guard 4's. Play Noce at PF again. PJ backs up Big Ben, Tyrus comes in for Noce. Noce and Deng get heavy minutes.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You know Kirk wlil have a Bullseye on him. Riley has been complaning about Kirk all year long just for this series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I like this little thing Chicago & Miami have going on for the post-season, I could get used to it.

This should be a good series, and hopefully cause some good discussion between the two boards.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't wait till we start to double team Shaq. I mean we got Ben Wallace for this. But we'll watch everyone of our guys go down and double and let Jones, Kapono, Walker, and Williams drain 3's on our faces. These guys are better than Nachbar. 

Skiles better show his value as a coach here. It should be an intense series, but we need to make adjustments. We are too predictable at every facet of the game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I agree. While I'm of course disappointed that we didn't get 50 wins, and the playoffs will be harder, fact remains that it's BS that people are scared of actually playing good teams in the playoffs. It's all about winning the Finals, not getting TO the ECF. If everyone is so damn scared of the better teams in the East, then they might as well not even watch the playoffs at all now.


Yep, if you want to be the best you have to beat the best.



DaBabyBullz said:


> Personally, I think we're good enough to win a 7 game series against anyone, even WCF teams if we get a few decent breaks. We can be off for a night or 2, but not every game, so I think we'd have a shot regardless, in any series we play in. Of course, if we play like we did tonight, we'd lose to the #8 seed, so our seeding is irrelevant.


We'll go as far as Kirk and Ben's jumpshots will take us. If they both heat up for the playoffs we can hang with anyone. On the other hand if one goes ice cold in a series I don't see us winning.

I think it will go to seven games against Miami, but I fully expect we'll get blown out twice on the road. If Ben and Kirk are off offensively we'll have some ugly loses.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

As bad as I feel about the Bulls losing tonight I feel even worse about Curry tipping in that last second shot for a Knicks win over the Bobcats. 

Walton was right, what the Bulls need is a big guy to control the other team's big guys. He mentioned how Noah would really help the Bulls. Although Noah's stock has tumbled recently I am starting to think that he would be a great fit for this team. He certainly would have bottled up Moore or Boone. Will he be there in the 8-10 spot? I don't know but I sure hope so.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Game 1 is huge. The Heat can be down by 2 games and not feel the pressure. We will however, being at home, and down 0-1.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

darlets said:


> We'll go as far as Kirk and Ben's jumpshots will take us.


Relying on jumpshots is never a good thing. No way we beat the Heat like that.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Relying on jumpshots is never a good thing. No way we beat the Heat like that.


No way we ever win a series without a trade (lack of expiring deals), hitting the jackpot in the lottery, or hoping Tyrus becomes the next Amare/Kemp.

Lets get tired this time of the year. Teams make adjustments, unlike Skiles. Jumpshooting will only get you so far when you don't go to the FT line, especially if you have a lack of post-scorer. I hated listening to the commentators tonight ramble on and on about it, but it's true.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> It'll be a competitive series, but the superior team will ultimately prevail. There's no doubt in my mind Miami is that team. Our only HOPE is home court. We gotta win all 4 of our home games to beat them because we are NOT winning in their building. We also no longer have the surprise factor we did last season where they didn't really begin to take us seriously until Game 5(that's when they began playing some serious D). Miami will come with everything they have from Game 1 this time around. I see us splitting the first 2, losing both @ Miami, winning Game 5 and Miami will wrap up the series in 6.


Unfortunately, I couldn't agree more, except I see Heat in 5. 

They are mad we beat then 3 out of 4. The last time we played them we got blown out and they were short-handed.

Had they beat us 3 of 4 I think we could have stretched the series to 7 games and lost game 7 at home.


As I see it:

Game 1 = Bulls loss, just like last year.
Game 2 = Refs give us some love, Bulls regroup, we win.
Game 3 = Heat all the way
Game 4 = Bulls till the end; Gordon hits a shot to put us up 1 with at least 10+ sec left, Shaq or Wade for the buzzer beater, heart-breaking loss.
Game 5 = Bulls spirit broken, loose big.

We all cry.

But in true Chicago Sports tradition, NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

charlietyra said:


> As bad as I feel about the Bulls losing tonight I feel even worse about Curry tipping in that last second shot for a Knicks win over the Bobcats.
> 
> Walton was right, what the Bulls need is a big guy to control the other team's big guys. He mentioned how Noah would really help the Bulls. Although Noah's stock has tumbled recently I am starting to think that he would be a great fit for this team. He certainly would have bottled up Moore or Boone. Will he be there in the 8-10 spot? I don't know but I sure hope so.


After last year I was sure that Noah was a Pax/Skiles type player.

I missed the games this year but heard the he didn't play well.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> No way we ever win a series without a trade (lack of expiring deals), hitting the jackpot in the lottery, or hoping Tyrus becomes the next Amare/Kemp.
> 
> Lets get tired this time of the year. Teams make adjustments, unlike Skiles. Jumpshooting will only get you so far when you don't go to the FT line, especially if you have a lack of post-scorer. I hated listening to the commentators tonight ramble on and on about it, but it's true.


I agree. I believe you really need a top five player in the league to contend for the title. Our number one chance of getting one is luck in the lottery, followed by TT becoming a Amare/Kemp.

I don't rate either of those chances particularly high, I think TT will go on to be very good, all star level, just not top 5 player in the league level.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> I can't wait till we start to double team Shaq. I mean we got Ben Wallace for this. But we'll watch everyone of our guys go down and double and let Jones, Kapono, Walker, and Williams drain 3's on our faces. These guys are better than Nachbar.
> 
> Skiles better show his value as a coach here. It should be an intense series, but we need to make adjustments. We are too predictable at every facet of the game.


Has Ben approved of this? That would be interesting, but last time I checked Big Ben was too proud to let Shaq get doubled. This will be the best series in the East in the first round, and it may wind up being a secondary rivalry to the Miami/Chicago vs. Detroit one. Here's to a good series :cheers:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

On the bright side guys, all the extra weight and lack of exercising by Sweetney will help us this opening round just like last year


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

nitric said:


> -We are 3-1 vs the Heat


irrelevent(see last years playoffs)


> -We have someone that can stop Shaq


Who? Ben is Shaq's NO MASKED CURSING. Have you watched their matchups the past few years?


> -Hinrich is the best defender when it comes to Wade


I'd say Rip Hamilton but Hinrich is up there.


> -We have homecourt advantage


We are the road warriors


> -Let Gordon attempt 20+ shots/game


We also have a sharpshooter this year, his name is J-KapOWNo


> -Noch always torches the Heat, he will come alive in the playoffs


Posey always punks the Bulls, never good to play mad 


HEAT in 6.

Enjoy the series.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll say the Heat are the better team. Battle tested veterans and the NBA champions. But I hope you are joking about the Kapono-Gordon thing. 

I think it will be an entertaining series, and if I had to give a team the edge, it would be Miami.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Heated said:


> Posey always punks the Bulls, never good to play mad


Must be fun to root for a cheap shot artist who is also a drunk driver. And you also get to pull for Shaq, the guy who nearly killed Brad Miller with a sucker punch. Enjoy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Must be fun to root for a cheap shot artist who is also a drunk driver.


It is fun. James Posey is my hero.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Next time, let the kid go (get killed) will ya.

Mental edge, priceless. This is where the series turned, i'm sure you guys remember that right?

:cheers:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Heated said:


> It is fun. James Posey is my hero.
> 
> 
> Next time, let the kid go (get killed) will ya.
> ...


I see. The series could also change if Ben Wallace slugged Wade in the jaw. Would you support that strategy? Perhaps, though, its not even important that we have basketball players on the court. After all, boxers could surely do more damage and gain that crucial "mental edge".


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I think we'll win and in less than 7. The reason I'm devestated by our loss tonight is not because I think we'll lose the first round matchup; it's because it will take more out of us and our odds of losing in the second round are far, far greater. A lot of NBA analysts have considered the Heat the EC favorites all season and we'll be considered the underdog in this series. I couldn't care less. Sorry but I don't think the fact that we won five more games this season, have a vastly superior win differential, match up reasonably well, and have by far the healthier team is inconsequential. We're the far better team on paper and I think that matters.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2007/news/story?id=2842560

Game 1 - Sat April 21 Miami at Chicago 2:00PM 3:00PM ABC/R
Game 2 - Tue April 24 Miami at Chicago 7:00PM 8:00PM TNT
Game 3 - Fri April 27 Chicago at Miami 8:00PM 8:00PM ESPN
Game 4 - Sun April 29 Chicago at Miami 1:00PM 1:00PM ABC/R
Game 5 * Tue May 1 Miami at Chicago TBD TBD TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 3 Chicago at Miami TBD TBD TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 5 Miami at Chicago TBD TBD TNT


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> I see. The series could also change if Ben Wallace slugged Wade in the jaw. Would you support that strategy? Perhaps, though, its not even important that we have basketball players on the court. After all, boxers could surely do more damage and gain that crucial "mental edge".


If you're comparing a punch in the face to a hard foul, well then I guess that Posey isn't just working over the Bulls, but the Bulls fans as well. :laugh:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

And if you consider officating part of an NBA game, then you didn't really win the NBA championship.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Heated, careful with the baiting. But that goes for everyone - I just don't want a flame war between the fanbases breaking out.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I have my rose-colored glasses on right now and I think we're going to win this series.

Tonight's horrific spectacle aside, we're a much better team than last year and the Heat aren't quite as good. I think we can do it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Vicious, I agree with you. I'm disappointed with tonight (Bulls and Knicks), but I've cooled down (somewhat). I do think we have a legitimate chance to win. It is critical we stand strong at home. For a young team such as ours (I hate that 'excuse'), we need to win at home. We played strong at home all year. I'm sure the crowd remembers last years team, and the rivalry developing between the teams. 

The only thing I worry for, is Kirk's foul trouble. Riley has planted the seed all year with his rants about Kirk for this series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Heated, careful with the baiting. But that goes for everyone - I just don't want a flame war between the fanbases breaking out.


i'm just lighting the fuse for the bomb that's about to go off on the Bulls... behinds. 

You guys need to lighten up, what fun is a playoff series without a little bit of heat(no pun intended.)


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I have my rose-colored glasses on right now and I think we're going to win this series.
> 
> Tonight's horrific spectacle aside, we're a much better team than last year and the Heat aren't quite as good. I think we can do it.


I don't disagree with this.

Problem is, I think the Heat that aren't quite as good this year, are still better than the Bulls that are vastly improved this year.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

If the winner of this series goes on to win the championship then they deserve huge props. For Miami to repeat they'd most likely have to beat Chicago (who arguably gave them their toughest series a year ago), Detroit, Cleveland, and whichever team comes out of the West... without homecourt advantage in any of the four rounds. It looks damn near impossible.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Heated said:


> i'm just lighting the fuse for the bomb that's about to go off on the Bulls... behinds.
> 
> You guys need to lighten up, what fun is a playoff series without a little bit of heat(no pun intended.)


No worries, I know you're just doing a little good-natured ribbing, but tempers have been a little hot on this board lately, so I'm just being extra-cautious.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

SALO said:


> If the winner of this series goes on to win the championship then they deserve huge props. For Miami to repeat they'd most likely have to beat Chicago (who arguably gave them their toughest series a year ago), Detroit, Cleveland, and whichever team comes out of the West... without homecourt advantage in any of the four rounds. It looks damn near impossible.


Yeah. This is easily the toughest road to the championship out of the East.

Although I'd say that neither team that wins this series will likely win the championship. Not that bold a statement when you're talking about us, but I don't see Miami repeating. Even then, it isn't much of a statement to make.

Just saying.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I see the Bulls getting swepped and blown out in every game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Heat are not as good as last year. The Bulls have improved significantly.

Pass the Kool Aid. Bulls in 6.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know. I really hate the Heat largely because every single media outlet keeps touting them as possible contenders for the NBA Championship. But this team isn't as good as last year's. Shaq is a year older. Wade has his shoulder thing going on. Payton is done. Eddie Jones is done. Haslem hasn't been playing as well. Kaponovich is good at one thing. 

But here's the rub: I'm a Chicago sports fan, and if I've learned one thing, it's that unless Michael Jordan is involved, Chicago sports teams never, ever come through. Especially when faced with tons of pressure. The individual matchups favor us...

Hinrich>Williams
Wade>Gordon
Deng>>>>>>>>>Jones
Brown>Haslem
Shaq>Wallace

Bulls Bench>>>>>>>>>>>Heat Bench

I'm still picking Miami, because I have no faith in any of my teams anymore. So lets say Heat in 6.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Man I hope someone decks Posey. If I see him take another cheap shot, I could possibly resort to violence. 

Anyway, I have doubts. Bulls are inexperienced in pressure situations, and usually crack under pressure (LAST NIGHT, anyone!!), but the Heat are old, and getting older. The old legs won't be able to run forever. Wade is still hurt (that reminds me, someone should take a cheap shot at Wade's shoulder, make him feel some more pain), and the scrubs are probably gonna have a game or two where they play some good ball, but overall, not gonna make a difference.

If the Bulls hope to win this thing, they need to win all their home games. The road will kill us, and we need to keep homecourt intact. Bulls win in 7. That's my prediction.

Can the Bulls FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALLY win a series, even though they have to face this team of sore losers and whiners.

I also think the refs are going to screw us over in at least two road games and possibly try to get us to lose one home game, but we'll prevail.



GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Heated said:


> If you're comparing a punch in the face to a hard foul, well then I guess that Posey isn't just working over the Bulls, but the Bulls fans as well. :laugh:


Posey's play was not a basketball play. Neither would a punch in the face be a basketball play. It's quite simple.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> I don't know. I really hate the Heat largely because every single media outlet keeps touting them as possible contenders for the NBA Championship. But this team isn't as good as last year's. Shaq is a year older. Wade has his shoulder thing going on. Payton is done. Eddie Jones is done. Haslem hasn't been playing as well. Kaponovich is good at one thing.
> 
> But here's the rub: I'm a Chicago sports fan, and if I've learned one thing, it's that unless Michael Jordan is involved, Chicago sports teams never, ever come through. Especially when faced with tons of pressure. The individual matchups favor us...
> 
> ...


You know the Sox just won a World Series in 2005?

Anyway, I agree with your assessment of the teams, if not the result you predict, except I think Haslem is a better player than PJ at this point in their respective careers. Maybe PJ can turn back the clock for the playoffs, but I'm not holding my breath.

What is going to be fascinating to me is to see whether Tyrus gets significant minutes, and if so, whether he plays like a nervous nellie or not.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Man I hope someone decks Posey. If I see him take another cheap shot, I could possibly resort to violence.
> 
> Anyway, I have doubts. Bulls are inexperienced in pressure situations, and usually crack under pressure (LAST NIGHT, anyone!!), but the Heat are old, and getting older. The old legs won't be able to run forever. Wade is still hurt (that reminds me, someone should take a cheap shot at Wade's shoulder, make him feel some more pain), and the scrubs are probably gonna have a game or two where they play some good ball, but overall, not gonna make a difference.
> 
> ...



I hope the refs buckle down on Posey. The only thug we really have is Nocioni, and I don't think he'll be too sluggish. With refs being insane like they are these days, I almost hope that Posey tries something, I really do... as long as no one gets hurt.

We'll win this series, but it might take us to 7.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Everybody already mentioned everything the bulls need to do to win.

Run lots of screen and rolls, they have to have wade move that shoulder and work on the defensive end, ben gordon needs to go off, and with the improvement of deng that will be big. Deng was almost invisible last year but nocioni stepped up, all the bulls really needed was another player to consistantly put the ball in the hoop. Wallace is the key for the bulls in this series i think, this is the exact reason they signed him to the big paycheck, now he has to earn it. 

Bulls in 6.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

The bulls backcourt has killed Miami during the reg season so hope they can continue it during the playoffs. Also I think the bulls shouldn't worry about double teaming Shaq he's going to get his regardless, they just have to out run them.


----------



## CroatianBullsFan (May 23, 2006)

An last game... Nets are 8-2 in their last 10 regular season games. They are really becoming a pretty good team in last two weeks, so it is not shame to lose from them in guests. Even if that was maybe the game of season for Bulls.

An series against Miami... I dont know why, but i have some good feeling about this and i think with home court advantage we have at least 40% chance to win this serie. Miami is this year weaker then last, injuries have surcently made some damage, and we are stronger. Gordon and Deng have improved from last year and regardless an this year statistic from Chandler in Hornets Ben Wallace will help us more in playoffs then Chandler last year.

And maybe Tyrus with few dunks an O´Neal can take him in foule troubles, you never know.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> You know the Sox just won a World Series in 2005?


Never happened.:wink: 

(Go Cubs!)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Never happened.:wink:
> 
> (Go Cubs!)


Exactly. Although I quit the Cubs a couple of days ago.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

If the Heat hadn't won the championship last year we'd be massive favorites.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

We just GAVE Cleveland the right to play in the ECF this year. That's what's so SICK about this.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> If the Heat hadn't won the championship last year we'd be massive favorites.


That, and if the oddsmakers also weren't aware that Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade missed 72 games due to injury this year.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

But ya know what, the media believes WE, of all times, has the best chance of beating Miami. We took them to the BRINK last year and made them look inferior, altough they did go on to WIN the championship. If we beat MIAMI then play the Pistons and BEAT them, I'd be much more proud of our team than just beating Washington & Toronto/Jersey


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> But ya know what, the media believes WE, of all times, has the best chance of beating Miami. We took them to the BRINK last year and made them look inferior, altough they did go on to WIN the championship. If we beat MIAMI then play the Pistons and BEAT them, I'd be much more proud of our team than just beating Washington & Toronto/Jersey


Beating Miami/Detroit compared to Washington/New Jersey/Toronto would be so much greater, because it would prove that the Bulls can run with ANYONE. The thing is, this team has still not proven to be of playoff-caliber or whatever. They still haven't won a series, let alone win more than two games in each of the past two seasons (BOTH at home, in each series). It wories me more than anything, because they have no star power and no experience beating other teams in the playoffs (minus Big Ben and P.J.). So it's hard to look at them and say they can win. although I do believe they have it in them, with home court advantage and all. The thing is, Miami has the refs on their side. They will get calls regardless of how bad they are playing. The Bulls just have to outperform the Heat in every way possible. I mean, if we just run around the court all day, we may get tired, but the Bulls are young. The Heat are aging, and slowly dying (the team, not the players. lol). They can't stand another series with the Bulls running them back and forth all day. They will be forced to use up too much energy, and will likely be gassed out by the time they play the final games of the series (if it takes that long). The veterans may be able to pull tricks in order to get past certain obstacles, but the Bulls ultimately ARE the better team, they just have to go out their, prove it, and take care of business.

BLOOD ON THE HORNS, BULLS!!!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Heated said:


> It is fun. James Posey is my hero.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxU3YXcRwV0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


That shows the class of your coach, your team, and you.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We better win this series. No one is giving us a chance. ESPN Podcast - David Thorpe says Heat in 5, Ford says Heat in 6. Everyone but Hollinger @ ESPN is picking the Heat big time. I'm sure it goes that way for CNNSI and Yahoo. I don't blame them, we have yet to win a series. But yikes, we gotta start earning our respect. We can't use being a 'young' team as an excuse. Are we going to use that next year when Gordon and Deng are in the league for four years and Kirk has been for five.

Ben Wallace better come to play. Skiles better get his act together as a coach. Hinrich better not fall. Deng and Gordon better hit their shots. It's the playoffs. Win or Go Home. Go Bulls!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That shows the class of your coach, your team, and you.


Championship Class of 2006


----------



## cwalkmanuel (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm ready for this game, but we better watch out DWHISTLE...I MEAN WADE...:lol: :lol: :lol: 

<img src=http://store.nba.com/gp/product/custom-preview/jersey.jpg/002-4200397-2558457?ie=UTF8&width=500&height=500&name=WHISTLE&asin=B000JF8UKI&number=3&league=core&view=back>


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> That, and if the oddsmakers also weren't aware that Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade missed 72 games due to injury this year.


I see that as something that bodes poorly for them, not well.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> We better win this series. No one is giving us a chance. ESPN Podcast - David Thorpe says Heat in 5, Ford says Heat in 6. Everyone but Hollinger @ ESPN is picking the Heat big time. I'm sure it goes the say for CNNSI and Yahoo. I don't blame them, we have yet to win a series. But yikes, we gotta start earning our respect. We can't use being a 'young' team as an excuse. Are we going to use that next year when Gordon and Deng are in the league for four years and Kirk has been for five.


I feel very disrespected. I very badly want to win in four or five games now to make a statement but that probably won't happen.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I want to win in 6, because we won't win in 5. The two teams I hate the most are Miami and Detroit. Skiles better be coaching correctly and Ben Wallace better be ready to play. It's time for these boys to be men. If these players aren't feeling the anxiety and pain from last night as we fans are, then there is some serious issue. These guys better come out and send a message to the rest of the league. We won't get any respect from any analyst, referee, or the rest of the league till we start winning a few series.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

In a previous thread - before the Jersey debacle - I picked the Heat as the team I'd least like to face.

Following the Jersey game, I feel even more strongly about that. I will say this, though, the entirety of my concern flows from the way the Bulls knee-knocked their way through that Jersey game.

*If they can rebound with poise and confidence, I very much believe that they are a better team than the Heat and that they will win the series.* But I have great reservations about their collective mental state right now. 

That is as close as I can come today to offering something optimistic.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is anyone else still pissed and feels like this team needs to run over Miami for it's fans? After that debacle last night?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

You know what. **** it. I'm tired of this crap. The Bulls have homecourt, have the 3rd-best record in the Eastern Conference, beat the Suns, Pistons, Heat(3 times), Mavs, Spurs. This team can do it. I don't care what David Thorpe or Jon Barry or any of the so-called "experts" say. I'm not saying we're going to sweep them or anything, but we're going to win.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Is anyone else still pissed and feels like this team needs to run over Miami for it's fans? After that debacle last night?


Sure. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt and assuming they'll come back and play their best ball right now. I think they're the better team by a substantial margin so if they choke away the series, obviously I'll be livid.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I feel very disrespected. I very badly want to win in four or five games now to make a statement but that probably won't happen.


Hey, I think if we beat the Heat in this series in pretty much any circumstance it'll be a statement.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Hey, I think if we beat the Heat in this series in pretty much any circumstance it'll be a statement.


I suppose that's true. I just feel like sportswriters are never held accountable. It's easy for them to wriggle out and say "Well, Wade was hurt worse than we thought" or "Well, the Bulls played great basketball." I want to embarass the Marc Steins of the world. I'm out for blood...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I suppose that's true. I just feel like sportswriters are never held accountable. It's easy for them to wriggle out and say "Well, Wade was hurt worse than we thought" or "Well, the Bulls played great basketball." I want to embarass the Marc Steins of the world. I'm out for blood...


:clap: :yay: :clap2: 

I want us to make a STATEMENT. Not that we just won, but we didn't give the Heat a chance to gasp for air in our route to victory. I want some respect for this organization. We could have been seeded #2 but we wouldn't get the respect of all the other teams due to the lack of a superstar.

I hope the blood is boiling for this team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> I don't know. I really hate the Heat largely because every single media outlet keeps touting them as possible contenders for the NBA Championship. But this team isn't as good as last year's. Shaq is a year older. Wade has his shoulder thing going on. Payton is done. Eddie Jones is done. Haslem hasn't been playing as well. Kaponovich is good at one thing.
> 
> But here's the rub: I'm a Chicago sports fan, and if I've learned one thing, it's that unless Michael Jordan is involved, Chicago sports teams never, ever come through. Especially when faced with tons of pressure. The individual matchups favor us...
> 
> ...


PJ's greater than UD? Maybe the PJ Brown of 1998 :laugh: Payton is done, aside from the fact that occasionally he can pull a huge play out of his ***. EJ's been our savior, and is no where near done. Everything else is good though.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I think [the Bulls are] the better team by a substantial margin so if they choke away the series, obviously I'll be livid.


A substantial margin?

How many games do you figure the Heat win this year if Wade and Shaq hadn't missed close to a full season's worth of games between them? 

Just curious.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> A substantial margin?
> 
> How many games do you figure the Heat win this year if Wade and Shaq hadn't missed close to a full season's worth of games between them?
> 
> Just curious.


Seems like the heat basically struggled most of the season without Shaq, then Wade went down and they got Shaq back and made a furious run to make the playoffs, and then Wade came back and their play declined a notch. The decline could be because they're shaqing it, tho.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I want to embarass the Marc Steins of the world. I'm out for blood...












Heeeeerrre's Jeremy!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bulls in 6 

I had a feeling this team was going to lay an egg last night and it did. 

The downside is they showed they are not ready to seize their opportunity as a team in the critical moment but the upside is they are a better than what they showed and they do bounce back when they've been smacked in the chops

This team is likely to beat Miami and then beat Detroit and then go down to Cleveland 

Deng is the key to this series for the Bulls

That and a pacier style that Miami aren't that great at ( defensively )

I wouldn't worry too much about Wade and O'Neal - probably the biggest mistake we can make is overplaying Wade . We do that and he'll live on the line the whole series 

The guys that ended up making a difference last year were the lesser lights like Posey who got hot from outside and Udonis Haslem picking up scraps inside . We can't and shouldn't lose a series with these guys making big contributions

I like Ben, PJ and Noc upfront to tackle Shaq, Zo and Haslem

Deng and Thomas over Walker and Posey

Wade is the X factor for them and I wouldn't discount Eddie Jones who has played well for them this year

How well Kirk, Griffin , Duhon and Thabo defend Wade will probably be the most important factor of the series . I don't rate Jason Williams or Eddie Jones as significant threats although Jones will be a defensive factor on Ben Gordon 

Where our significant advantage is Luol Deng and he has to slash and attack the rim and if he can do that , maybe get their bigs in early foul trouble that will create the pressure that we can build off

They have Posey to neutralise Deng but I think Deng owns him if the early focus is to go inside with a slash / pace attack , let them adjust in their zone which then opens things up outside for Ben and Kirk 

We are more than capable of winning this series - it all comes down to how they can keep their head


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> A substantial margin?
> 
> How many games do you figure the Heat win this year if Wade and Shaq hadn't missed close to a full season's worth of games between them?
> 
> Just curious.


I think that's pretty irrelevant. There's no point in discussing hypotheticals where Shaq's body is in the shape that it was five or ten years ago, because it's not. He's 35, weighs a ton, hasn't cracked 60 games played in two seasons, and his numbers are down. Similarly, Wade's play makes him somewhat susceptible to injury. He's played an average of 66 games a year in four seasons and there are very few indications that he will be at 100% throughout the series. Moreover, the Heat were 16-7 when Wade was out with the shoulder injury so it's hard to argue that those games artificially lowered their record much.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I think that's pretty irrelevant. There's no point in discussing hypotheticals where Shaq's body is in the shape that it was five or ten years ago, because it's not. He's 35, weighs a ton, hasn't cracked 60 games played in two seasons, and his numbers are down. Similarly, Wade's play makes him somewhat susceptible to injury. He's played an average of 66 games a year in four seasons and there are very few indications that he will be at 100% throughout the series. Moreover, the Heat were 16-7 when Wade was out with the shoulder injury so it's hard to argue that those games artificially lowered their record much.


I'm not disputing that the Bulls had the better season. That's unconditional.

But it's an apples-and-oranges comparison that I think has little relevance as to predicting how this series will go. The Heat have two megastars and a fairly weak supporting cast. If you don't want to account for the fact that their megastars missed 72 games this year, so be it (FYI, the Heat were 1-7 in the other 8 games that Wade missed this year).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not disputing that the Bulls had the better season. That's unconditional.
> 
> But it's an apples-and-oranges comparison that I think has little relevance as to predicting how this series will go. The Heat have two megastars and a fairly weak supporting cast. If you don't want to account for the fact that their megastars missed 72 games this year, so be it (FYI, the Heat were 1-7 in the other 8 games that Wade missed this year).


Both teams start at 0-0 for the playoffs. Regular season record has already determined the seeds. Miami's just about fully healthy as are the Bulls. I'd go from there.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not disputing that the Bulls had the better season. That's unconditional.
> 
> But it's an apples-and-oranges comparison that I think has little relevance as to predicting how this series will go. The Heat have two megastars and a fairly weak supporting cast. If you don't want to account for the fact that their megastars missed 72 games this year, so be it (FYI, the Heat were 1-7 in the other 8 games that Wade missed this year).


I just don't feel that we have too many reliable indication that both will be playing like a megastar in this series. Shaq played only half his teams games this season so I don't think we should rule out the possibility that his health could limit him at some point during the playoffs and for some reason everyone has just chosen to assume that Wade is 100% when there's very little reliable evidence that points towards that conclusion. 

I also think that when people try to consider how good the team would be with a healthy Wade and Shaq they just assume they would be as good (or even better) than last season when really no one has a clue because they've very rarely had their full team on the roster during the season. The defense was lacking some during parts of the season and while they've played very well with Shaq, 35 year olds tend to decline from season to season and his numbers are down a bit.

If we don't know how the team will perform I just don't think it makes sense to assume the extreme that everything well go right for them and they'll play pretty much as well as conceivably possible.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Miami's just about fully healthy as are the Bulls.


I'm not sure what the basis is for that. DWade rehabbed an injury he would normally have had surgery on, has only played five games since, was by no means dominant in those five games, and sat out the last game for precautionary measures. On a scale of 1-10 with 1 being the least confident, if you had to rate his health you'd really give him a 10? I'd give him about a 6 and since he's their best player I think that means they have huge health issues.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

> Wade returned for the aforementioned Charlotte game after missing 23 games with his left shoulder injury (he also missed seven other contests) but he does not have his trademark explosiveness back yet. He's also been utilizing acupuncture to help relieve the pain from knee tendinitis.


http://www.boston.com/sports/articles/2007/04/17/with_core_intact_heat_wholly_prepared/?page=2

That just doesn't sound like 100% to me. 



> But he has missed 30 games, the last 23 the result of a nasty dislocated shoulder suffered in late February – an injury that can recur easily if not repaired by surgery. Wade has put off that option until after the playoffs, instead choosing to stuff his balky shoulder into a compression sleeve and gamble on his team’s title defense.
> 
> Wade’s chutzpah is praiseworthy, but let’s face it: Thirty missed games is a lot more than 16. If history has a say, Wade’s hopes of leading Miami to back-to-back championships are proportionately dim.
> 
> ...


http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/journalgazette/sports/other_sports/17102222.htm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm not sure what the basis is for that. DWade rehabbed an injury he would normally have had surgery on, has only played five games since, was by no means dominant in those five games, and sat out the last game for precautionary measures. On a scale of 1-10 with 1 being the least confident, if you had to rate his health you'd really give him a 10? I'd give him about a 6 and since he's their best player I think that means they have huge health issues.


Why bother to play the games?

:biggrin:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I agree that we can't let the role players be big factors for them. Last night against New Jersey, it wasn't Kidd, Carter and Jefferson beating us, it was Moore, Nochbar, and Boone. I too expected last nights performance, but we know we can play better than that. 

Superstars are going to get theirs, plain and simple. Winning this series determines on how well we keep Kapono from hitting the 3, Haslem doing the dirty work and hitting the 10 - 15 footer, Mourning from being a defensive threat, etc. That will determine what happens in this series.

We have always played well against the Heat, even with Shaq and Wade playing. They are the Champs, but I feel this team is not where they were last year. The Heat had that driving factor to beat the Pistons cause they had come so close. You would think that with them being the 5th seed, they would be the underdog, but they are not. Jon Barry even picked them to be in the ECF last night. Some people think they are going to make it back to the Finals, so the underdog theme really isn't going to work. 

We are the underdogs in this series, we are the ones that have something to prove. We are better than last year, we are more ready for this series than last year. Now, we have to prove it. Are we better than the Heat, playoff tested wise, no we are not. Can we beat Miami, yes we can, I truly believe that. Now, we will have to win 1 in Miami to win this series, I definetly know that.

Pretty much, come Saturday, we will find out how the Bulls respond to the challenge.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Anyone who watched all of tonight's game knows that we looked terrible for the majority of it. Lots of boneheaded shots, good shots weren't falling, and a lack of good play overall. We sucked it up big time and now we get to play Miami.
> 
> Yes, we all would have preferred to go through some combination of Washington/New Jersey/Toronto to get to the Eastern Conference Finals. We've proven over the course of the year that we are a great team. We played terrible tonight, this is true, but I don't feel that that is indicative of our team's ability and neither should you...
> 
> ...



all i have to say is the nets team as a hole is [edit -vf].they played out of thier minds,as they always do against us,but looked like crap against the cavs last week.This team only comes to play when its the bulls,so i know for a fact they won't beat the raps and i say at most will push the game to 5 thats it.As for us against the heat i'm not sure yet,i will have to see how game 1 goes b4 i know for sure that we can beat them.Like everyone is saying they have the refs and the star's so the odds are against us.I think that if we someone limit D-wade or at least shaq to nothing and try to make other's beat us like EJ,and Jwill or mr walker,i think we have a big chance.Lets not forget getting back noc at full strength,and solid play from tyrus.If we can get those 2 things and shut down or slow down shaq and d-wade We have a great chance.Anything less where going home again in the 1st round.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Game 1 is as big as it comes for our team. If they lose, it will hurt their psyche big time, especially if they lay another egg.

I hope the crowd really helps them, and they aren't there for Big Macs.


----------

